# My first king!



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Caught him off Navarre pier yesterday! Roughly 20lbs. Went to Broxson's in Navarre after I caught him to get ice and a filet knife. They offered to show me how to filet him which was awesome. I didn't want to waste a lot of meat trying myself for the first time. Cooked it on the grill tonight after marinating in some Italian dressing and it tasted really good. This is one of the reasons I shop at Broxson's, I've learned a lot from shopping there and have received great customer service!


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

After


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

looks good! sho nuff good


----------



## Yakaholic (Apr 30, 2013)

Good eats right there...very nice.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice. Good guys there at Broxons.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i take it you caught it on frozen cigar minnows?


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Sure did flex


----------



## ksheepdog (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

nice fish it even look better on the grill


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang!!!!!!!!! that looooooks gooooooooooood!!!! congrats on your first king!


----------



## M.STEWART (Dec 5, 2008)

*Bassmaster*

Yummmmm


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job dude! You've been soaking in information for quite a while, glad it payed off! How did you like the fight?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG! Great eats for sure.
Thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

James and his staff at Broxson's go the extra mile. He would be glad you posted your experience.

Great fish.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks incredible! Always great to hear positive stuff. I'll have to check out Broxson's!


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Austin it was badass to say the least. Great fight pretty cool watching him just rip drag from the 706.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

The important thing here is what's on the kabobs. Lol looks good!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice catch...and I agree with the service at Broxsons. What a great experience all around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your first kind dude!!! The guys at Broxson's are some great guys and very helpful, their new store looks great. Keep catching kings and posting pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice one!!!


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice catch, I'm envious. lol


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Rofhnald (Jun 6, 2013)

nice fish it even look better on the grill


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats with a nice first King, hope its the first of many.....
And the class act for plugging good customer service


----------

